

Using red wine to turn iron telluride into a superconductor - ChuckMcM
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27664/

======
ChuckMcM
I find the 'randomly soak with liquid' methodology frightening but the quest
for a better superconductor seems to be gaining some interesting footholds.

